# The 1993 Hawthorne (California) airshow - Rare



## syscom3 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just uploaded this video. As with my other 1992 video I just uploaded, this is probably the only video shots from that airshow that are around for public viewing.

I got some good shots of an A26, B25, S2F and Skyraider.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVgj0yxEuN8_


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 28, 2011)

good stuff like the Tracker


----------



## evangilder (Aug 29, 2011)

Good old days at Hawthorne.


----------

